# Poor Brazil :p



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

5-0 Germany leads in the first half!

4 of the goals within 6 minutes omg...

I wonder if there will be a final for the world cup or will the brazillian fans dismantle the stadium...

GO ARGENTINA!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

In the end 1-7 

That 1 goal, Germany let them in anyway! Should've been 0-7 IMO


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> In the end 1-7
> 
> That 1 goal, Germany let them in anyway! Should've been 0-7 IMO


Agreed. Lol Argentina will have a big challenge on Sunday!


----------



## blue ocean (Dec 6, 2013)

Go Germany 
G.. 2-0 A...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

It will be a tough game.

I believe Messi will have a surprise and really shine in this game.

Fingers CROSSED 

GO ARGENTINA!


----------

